# New to cooking, simple question (Merged threads)



## wastedfish (Apr 30, 2007)

I am very new to cooking, which isn't all that surprising as I'm a 17 year old guy.  The past 4 months however, I have taken a real passion towards it, cooking new things every weekend and looking up recipes.

Now, what I would like to do next is make sandwiches which match up in taste to sub shops.  When i say sub shops, I mean gourmet subs (not like subway, maybe like some of quiznos specialty subs but preferably better)

No matter what I do they always taste home made, and I can never match that authentic restaurant gourmet sub taste.  

Could anyone here refer me to recipes or give me possible ideas as to what to do to accomplish this?


----------



## wastedfish (Apr 30, 2007)

*New to cooking, simple question*

I am new to cooking, and i want to start making gourment sandwiches.  However, My sandwiches never taste the same as the ones i have at sub places.  The main difference is i have no idea what spices to use. so..

What spices/flavorings typically go best on sandwiches?

Also, If i were to make a chicken caesar sandwich, should I just use caesar dressing for the sauce? Or is there more to it then that.

Thankyou  sorry If my questions are poorly formed, I'm new to this whole scene.


----------



## legend_018 (Apr 30, 2007)

Check out this web page. I've actually been there since it's only about 10 minutes away from me.

Lindy's Gourmet Deli - -


----------



## college_cook (Apr 30, 2007)

The secret to a great sandwich, or any great dish for that matter, is to start with great ingredients.  This means you probably shouldn't use the dry super-packed Hillshire Farms turkey breast to make your sandwiches with.  Use really good quality bread from a local bakery.  Use the freshest veggies you can find.  And don't be afraid to experiment.  I recall most of my buddies and I knew of only 2 sauces to put on a sandwich, mayo and mustard.  Try some different pestos, vinaigrettes, or even some salad dressings.  Explore some new cheeses; get yourself some quality smoked cheddars, or some flavored Havarti.  Fresh Mozzarella is one of my all time favorite cheeses.  Also remember to give herbs a try; fresh basil is a pretty common one to put on a sandwich.

There's a wrap we used to do at the restaurant that was pretty popular that was roast beef, sundried tomato, sonoma jack cheese, and herb-marinated onions,  and I think you could get it with blue cheese as well.  There were a few other things on there, but that's the base for the sandwich.

So just remember; quality ingredients and don't be afraid to try new things.


----------



## philso (Apr 30, 2007)

i find that good old salt and black pepper go a long way, as does a good quality mustard. i also use extra virgin olive oil and apple cider vinegar a lot, dripping it right on the bread. other than these, i pretty much let the bread and ingredients speak for themselves.

most people have a bunch of condiments & sauces in their fridges; ketchup and mayo are the obvious, but try using things like barbecue sauce, salsa, chutney, tandoori, satay, etc. too.


----------



## csalt (May 1, 2007)

Also, if you are buttering your bread, it's really important that you spread the butter ( however thinly) right to the extreme edge of both slices of bread.
It ensures that your fillings 'stay put' better.
If you're making them for guests, a sprig of parsley or watercress on the platter makes them look really appetising.


----------



## Caine (May 1, 2007)

Okay, Fish, sit down. This is gonna take a while.

First of all, in order to make a real sub shop sandwich, you need real Italian rolls, from a real Italian bakery. The ones with the big air holes inside and the hard, thick, "cut your gums if you're not careful" crust on the outside. French rolls would be a (barely) acceptable second choice. Wonderbread's or Webber's packaged sandwich rolls are NOT gonna work!

Second, you need real deli sliced meats and cheeses. Boars Head is one of the most common brands used in sub shops. These cold cuts and cheeses have to be sliced fresh, too, not sitting in the cold cuts bin in your refrigerator for a week and a half. Provalone is the most commonly used cheese for these sandwiches.

Third, you need fresh vegetables for the sandwich. Freshly sliced onions and tomatoes, and *shredded* lettuce. Get yourself a mandoline to slice the tomatoes and onions and shred the lettuce. Never chop up lettuce with a metal knife, and DO NOT USE A FOOD PROCESSOR!

And , last but not least, dressing the finished product. Get yourself a bottle of the best extra virgin olive oil you can afford, and drizzle it generously over the lettuce, tomato, and onions. The coupe de gras is sprinkling it with home made Italian seasoning (recipe follows or create your own mixture) or a good, name brand equivalent such as McCormick (Schilling in some areas), Durkee, or Spice Island Italian seasoning in a jar.

*Italian Seasoning Recipe*​ 
3 tablespoons *dried basil* 
3 tablespoons *dried oregano* 
3 tablespoons *dried parsley* 
1 tablespoon *garlic powder* 
1 teaspoon *onion powder* 
1 teaspoon *dried thyme* 
1 teaspoon *dried rosemary* 
1/4 teaspoon *black pepper* 
1/4 teaspoon crushed *red pepper flakes*​ 
Mix all ingredients together and store in an air tight container.​ 
Now, THAT is how you make a real, tristate (New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania) style cold cut submarine sandwich! Any questions?​


----------

